# Help!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I have no idea where to find a battery operated shoe polisher similar to this one in a store:









Do they sell these at Wal-Mart? Because I checked on their website and did not see one. Do they sell them at shoe stores? Dollar General? I do not know! I did find some online, of course. I need a relatively small, fairly inexpensive, battery operated motor to turn my son into this:








I know - too scary for one so young, but what are you gonna do?

Does it really have to spin? Of Course!!!! He wants extending arms and all kinds of other stuff too, but he's going to settle for a Gadget Copter. Hence, I need a motor - hence, the shoe polisher.

The online ones were about $11 before shipping. If I cannot find one in a store in the next few weeks, I'll have to go that route. Of course, if you know of a viable alternative, please let me know too!

Remember he will be actually trick or treating, so it needs to be light and battery operated. He's not going to have a 2 mile extension cord or a car battery strapped to his back. :-0

If you see one of the shoe polishers (or an alternative) on your travels, please let me know where and how much. Yes, I will be looking at Savers and Goodwill, but we all know how hard that is when you actually know what you are looking for.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Try Wal-Mart in both the shoe department (in case they do have those, despite the website not showing them) and the beauty aids/health section. A nearly identical, but pink device used to be for sale as a portable foot cleaner. It had brushes like the one shown and a couple of other snap-on attachments like an abrasive pad. I bought one to use for polishing metal...

... and I just found it. Made by Conair, has two speeds and runs off a couple of AAs.

If Wal-mart does not have it, try some drugstores.

best of luck.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

A friend took a portable cd player apart and re worked it to spin the top of his graduation cap. That might be another option if you are a bit tech savvy.


----------

